
Force10 VC Fail: $630M raised. Dell Offers $700M - Swannie
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/07/20/dell-to-pay-700m-for-force10/
======
antimora
"but the returns for different investors will vary significantly, according to
a person familiar with the company", we don't know who succeeded or not.

